# Raw Eggs and Creatine



## djk80 (Mar 2, 2004)

I was wondering if it was alright to drink raw eggs, i heard someone said i shouldnt....I would sometimes crack a few eggs in a glass and drink it for breakfast as i was too lazy to make myself a protein shake would that be good/bad or wut?............Also im debating weather to go on creatine or not, Im only 16, ive been debating to go on it for a while, and im 5"8 and i heard it stunts ur growth, i dont want anything to stunt my height or anything in my pants, also i hear its not good for the liver. I know i might get a biasd opinion, but any help would be great thx.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 2, 2004)

about raw eggs: eating raw eggs is kind of two-fold. first, only half of the protein in a raw egg can be assimilated by the body, so in a sense you're wasting your money. But on the other hand, raw eggs are good because the cholesterol in the yolk will not affect your body unless it has been oxidized through the cooking process. I would say cook your eggs, or get an egg protein or whey protein powder, pretty easy. 

about creatine. it won't stunt your growth and its completly legal and safe, even though in the eyes of the media and the rest of the public it might as well be steroids. but don't get out there and get cell tech and take 4 times the recommended dosage and then fall into and insulin-induced coma from all the sugar in it and then have the media blame it on creatine and ban that too. 

be smart.  

peace.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> about raw eggs: eating raw eggs is kind of two-fold. first, only half of the protein in a raw egg can be assimilated by the body, so in a sense you're wasting your money. But on the other hand, raw eggs are good because the cholesterol in the yolk will not affect your body unless it has been oxidized through the cooking process. I would say cook your eggs, or get an egg protein or whey protein powder, pretty easy.
> 
> about creatine. it won't stunt your growth and its completly legal and safe, even though in the eyes of the media and the rest of the public it might as well be steroids. but don't get out there and get cell tech and take 4 times the recommended dosage and then fall into and insulin-induced coma from all the sugar in it and then have the media blame it on creatine and ban that too.
> ...



Where did you hear that about eggs? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27318 

and creatine is perfectly safe at your age. as YB said, dont get suckered into the celltech though. you make make the equivelant post workout shake for cheaper and less sugar overall .


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> about raw eggs: eating raw eggs is kind of two-fold. first, only half of the protein in a raw egg can be assimilated by the body, so in a sense you're wasting your money. But on the other hand, raw eggs are good because the cholesterol in the yolk will not affect your body unless it has been oxidized through the cooking process. I would say cook your eggs, or get an egg protein or whey protein powder, pretty easy.
> 
> about creatine. it won't stunt your growth and its completly legal and safe, even though in the eyes of the media and the rest of the public it might as well be steroids. but don't get out there and get cell tech and take 4 times the recommended dosage and then fall into and insulin-induced coma from all the sugar in it and then have the media blame it on creatine and ban that too.
> ...


Dietary cholesterol does NOT raise your cholesterol!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 3, 2004)

_ Statistics show that 1 in 30.000 eggs has salmonella.  If you eat it raw, you may get it.
I´ve turned in to a person that says statistics. Damm it._


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 3, 2004)

LMAO at creatine stunting growth next thing you know people are probly gonna say it causes GYNO.


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

Creatine Causes your nads to shrink man. I knew a guy who had a cousin that had a friend who had a neighbor who was married to a chick whos dad's first cousins mom's butler's barber was using it and his nads shrunk!


----------



## djk80 (Mar 3, 2004)

i have a feeling ur joking, but to add to it, i dont care if my nads do as long as my dick doesnt


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Creatine Causes your nads to shrink man. I knew a guy who had a cousin that had a friend who had a neighbor who was married to a chick whos dad's first cousins mom's butler's barber was using it and his nads shrunk!


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

Well that is just what I heard! I think it grows hair on your palms too!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Mar 3, 2004)

You looked didn't you??? I know you did!!!!


----------



## Tman2002 (Sep 25, 2004)

You cant fall into a coma from to much cell tech and almost all of the protein from eggs is absorbed and used by the human body more that of even lean beef.


----------

